# Dorschmontage !



## Sonax (1. April 2005)

Moin...
Ich hab mal ein netten Tipp wenn ihr wie ich oft mitm boot auf der ostsee dorsche jagen seid! Einee richtig gute montage hab ich mir letzens begaut...fängt extrem viel und das gute ist, auch bei diesen tagen, wo wirklich NIX auf pilker beißt, fängt sie gut!!

also ganz einfach ein schweres blei an die hauptschnur binden und dann im abstand von rund 70 cm 2 seitenarme, diese sollten dann natürlich nciht länger als 35 cm sein (sonst treffen sie sich ja), und da kommt n kleiner twister ran...

dann das boot treiben lassen, blei auf den grund-schnur stramm...so schleift das blei auf dem boden, die twister "schwimmen" hinterher... 

oder auswerfen, und einholen, sodass das blei eben über den grund schleift.#

recht simpel eigentlich, aber ich hab mich so gewundert wie verdammt viel ich damit fange, und zwar immer !

solltet ihr mal probieren!

morgen werd ich mal wieder rausfahren:m 


#h


----------



## Ines (1. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschmontage !*

Hallo, das klingt ja gut.
Kannst du noch mal schreiben, wie tief du gefischt hast, wie groß, schwer die Twister waren und welche Farben besonders gut liefen - und auch, wo genau das war?

Ines


----------



## Meeres_Angler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschmontage !*

hallo
ich kenne das system aus DK aber da hat man 3 twister übereinander angeboten.
wobei der unterste dunkel(zb.schwarz,braun,dunkelgrün) war in der mitte mittel(zb.helbraun,kupfer) und der ober kanll (zb.rot oder gelb).
die werden an einzelhaken angeboten damit sie schön in der strömung spielen.
die twister größe kommt darauf an auf was sie grade stehen ca.5cm bis 12cm.

dann rein damit ins wasser und nach schleiffen lassen.
das kannst du überall fischen von 5 bis 30m wenn es der grund zu lässt.
beim biss sitzt er sofort oder du musst warten wie als wenn du mit wattwurm fischt.

das läuft manchmal echt gut.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Tyron (1. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschmontage !*

@ all: Wollte nur noch mal kurz sagen, dass sonax die Montage letzes Jahr erfolgreich eingesetzt hat, weil er ja irgendwo in seinem Post ja mal von "letzens" spricht...

Wollt ich nur noch mal kurz anmerken!


----------



## haukep (1. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschmontage !*

Die werde ich mal ausprobieren, klingt wirklich fängig!


----------



## Sonax (1. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschmontage !*



			
				Ines schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, das klingt ja gut.
> Kannst du noch mal schreiben, wie tief du gefischt hast, wie groß, schwer die Twister waren und welche Farben besonders gut liefen - und auch, wo genau das war?
> 
> Ines


 
öhh...das wird schwer...hab ich das ganze letze jahr ab und an gemacht...und ich nehm das alles alles andere als genau...das boot lassen wir in bei todedorf rein. und denn einfach gerade aus bis ich ein gutes gefühl hab...und los gehts  

echolot und so brauch ich da nicht, so hats schon immer geklappt...und letzes jahr hab ich mehrmals um die 25 gute dorsche an einem nachmittag gefangen.


----------



## Rosi (2. April 2005)

*AW: Dorschmontage !*

Genau dieses System, nur mit Watti als Köder, war sehr fängig im Sommer 04, als das Wasser schon ganz schön warm wurde. Aber langsam treiben! 
Ich hatte das zufällig ausprobiert, weil ich nicht gern pilke.


----------

